# Safford AZ area



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

Is anyone living in or near Safford AZ who loves knitting and/or spinning?! We just moved here and I wonder if there are groups that get together. By the way, I met Irene from Cotton Clouds! Wonderful shop and lady!

Thanks for any ideas!

Magdalena


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I'm from Arizona but not close to Safford. Hope you find someone in your area.


----------

